
Jokingly told my boss "I quit" on April Fools, and I think I just got fired - iKlsR
http://workplace.stackexchange.com/questions/10769/jokingly-told-my-boss-i-quit-on-april-fools-and-i-think-i-just-got-fired
======
l0c0b0x
I'm going to create a reminder for next year, stay away from the internet on
April Fool's day :|. This has been a weak day in the news.

~~~
TillE
It would be a lovely excuse for an internet holiday. Noted.

------
wizawuza
I was going to play the same joke today... got in really late to work because
I was sick, so decided against it.. think I made the right call

------
sukuriant
So ... is this a joke? Or isn't it? Enderland answers their own question in
the list of responses. I'm confused...

~~~
melling
What confusion? This story is a complete waste of time, and it's getting
upvoted on HN.

For all the articles we read about increasing productivity and trying to
squeeze the most out of our day, we do seem to get back on that hamster wheel
of distraction quite easily.

------
theorique
Is this itself an April Fools' joke?

